# Mapleview Centre Apple Store



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

https://www.apple.com/ca/retail/map...A-P0010673-175394&cp=em-P0010673-175394&sr=em

Grand Opening - September 3, 2011

This is just for anyone who wishes to go on Opening Day.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

What are the chances... again.. I have a wedding to go to out of town the weekend an Apple Store is opening within proximity to me!!

BReligion


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Apple Store in Burlington, Ontario at Mapleview Centre opening this Saturday, Sept 3*

Apple will be expanding their retail presence in Canada again this weekend as they open up the doors to their new store in *Burlington, Ontario at the Mapleview Centre*. 

The Mapleview Centre is on *900 Maple Avenue * in Burlington and marks the 21st Apple Store in Canada, and 9th in Ontario. 

Apple recently opened their 18th store in Canada at the Conestoga Mall in Waterloo, Ontario. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




​
Burlington has a relatively small population of only ~175,000 but is just outside of the Greater Toronto Area (GTA), positioned strategically in the "Golden Horshoe" region close to Hamilton and the Niagara Escarpment.

The upscale Mapleview Centre, like Conestoga Mall in Waterloo, recently went through an extensive, multi-million dollar renovation.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Too bad I won't be in town for the grand opening.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Was scheduled to go to Canada's Wonderland for the day, but hmmm.... 

I really wish Apple would give a little more notice for their Apple Store openings that 4 days.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

An Apple Store opening on my Birthday! How cool.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

ehMax said:


> Was scheduled to go to Canada's Wonderland for the day, but hmmm....
> 
> I really wish Apple would give a little more notice for their Apple Store openings that 4 days.


Go Sunday to Wonderland. I cant wait for the new rollercoaster coming next year, hopefully.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It's really not exciting anymore these days. The first Apple Store ever opened could have been exciting. Back in the day. Now it's more of a nerd fest.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

This is great news.
Those of us in the Golden Horsehoe finally do not have to travel and hour (or so) to get to an Apple Store in TO.

I know the population is not that large in Burlington but given the surround towns and cities I am sure it will be busy.

Yeahh.

DavidH


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

DavidH said:


> This is great news.
> Those of us in the Golden Horsehoe finally do not have to travel and hour (or so) to get to an Apple Store in TO.
> 
> I know the population is not that large in Burlington but given the surround towns and cities I am sure it will be busy.
> ...


Not to mention shorter lines for product launches hopefully...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> It's really not exciting anymore these days. The first Apple Store ever opened could have been exciting. Back in the day. Now it's more of a nerd fest.


You can be the Grand Marshal!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

jhuynh said:


> Not to mention shorter lines for product launches hopefully...


iPhone 5....


----------



## camhunt (Aug 14, 2011)

See you at the opening @Ehmax


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Now we need one in Barrie.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

About time, tired of the long drive to Square One.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Tech Elementz said:


> iPhone 5....


Hopefully it supports AWS... I couldn't resist Winds deal last Christmas and I've been suffering with Android(tmobile vibrant) since then...


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Great... a year after I leave Burlington; they open an Apple store. I wanna swear and kick up a fuss; but I don't have enough energy to do anything that sigh in a sorta defied way.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Chimpur said:


> Great... a year after I leave Burlington; they open an Apple store. I wanna swear and kick up a fuss; but I don't have enough energy to do anything that sigh in a sorta defied way.


If its any consolation, you have 4 in Toronto. 

That would be: Sherway Gardens, Eaton Centre, Yorkdale & Fairview


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

This is good news, but I wonder what will happen to Creative Technology.

Is anyone planning on being there for the opening?

Cheers


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I was thinking of going to see if I can get the shirt but still unsure.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Tech Elementz said:


> If its any consolation, you have 4 in Toronto.
> 
> That would be: Sherway Gardens, Eaton Centre, Yorkdale & Fairview


I have shirts from those four but sadly not Square One nor Upper Canada.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, anyone joining me? I got the skinny from the mall security just now and will share if you're in contact with me (not lurkers).


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

...I'm sure the store will do just fine, but judging by the low-level of interest on this one, it would appear that we're starting to hit the saturation point on new store openings... if you can't generate significant interest on this forum, that's pretty bad.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm here and I'm number 3.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Only ten people an hour later.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Forty people now.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

56-ish now. People come and go. We were let in at 8:00am. CTV and the Hamilton Spectator have been here for interviews.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Over a hundred for sure now. Line is really stretching out down the hall.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Maybe two hundred now. Packing in the line. More than Waterloo now.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

tilt said:


> This is good news, but I wonder what will happen to Creative Technology.
> Cheers


It shall survive!
Sales may drop a bit as customers view the latest Americn marketing gone mad..

After a while people will return to Creative Technology, for the positive 
atmosphere and for on the site service far beyond what an Apple store can provide.

As with automobiles, you buy what you want, where you want,
however it is the service after the sale that counts.

Creative Technology is that service.

Oh and the staff are 
friendly and knowledgable. 

Maybe the next Apple store will open in the
Niagara region, perhaps in the fruit belt, in an Apple orchard?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

In the store now, typing on a Macbook Air. It's noisy mayhem! This store is bigger than Yorkdale. Lots of people in here now.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

It was a great experience! Yes it was noisy to the point of deafening! It was good to meet you gmark2000! I would have stayed talking longer but I had my wife and daughter holding my spot. Bryce I hear what you're saying but all the Apple stores I've been to since day 1 (5yrs) have all been positive times, hard to say what happens. There is also Light Computer Centre in Hamilton to consider, even being 10 mins closer I will probably not go there again the difference between a grocery chain and a corner variety store. Bought 3 new iPhone 4's on a new contract today and Apple was pleasant and stayed with us the whole way until we were satisfied.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Pics anyone?  (Not that it'll look all that different than any other Apple Store...)


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Pics anyone?  (Not that it'll look all that different than any other Apple Store...)


Apple Store Mapleview Centre Grand Opening in Burlington [Video] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------

